# صلاة لنيل البركة والنعمة..



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة لنيل البركة والنعمة..





ايها الروح القدس, انت الشخص في الثالوث المبارك. انت روح الحق, المحبة, والقداسة, المنبثق من الاب والابن ومساوٍ لهم في كل الامور. انا اقدرك واحبك من كل قلبي.
 علمني ان اعرف واطلب الله الذي خُلِقتُ به ومن اجله. املأ قلبي بخوف مقدس ومحبة عظيمة له. امنحني تأنيب ضمير وصبر, ولا تدعني اسقط في الخطية.
زرد فيّ الايمان, الرجاء والاحسان واجلب الفضيلة الملائمة لوضعي في الحياة. لانمو في المواهب و ثمر الروح.

اجعلني تابع مخلص للرب يسوع, ابن طائع للرب, وان اساعد جيراني. امنحني النعمة لاحفظ وصاياك واعمل بها.

 ارفعني الى القداسة التي دعوتني اليها, وقدني الى نهاية سعيدة في الابدية. من خلال يسوع المسيح, ربنا ومخلصنا. امين


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين

شكرا
للصلاه الرائعه جدا

ربنا معااكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل اخي بالرب

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

> اجعلني تابع مخلص للرب يسوع, ابن طائع للرب, وان اساعد جيراني. امنحني النعمة لاحفظ وصاياك واعمل بها.




ثانكس كليمو على الصلاه الحلوة دى
​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*صلوة حلوة قوى يا كليمو
ميرسى جداااااا ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## استفانوس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

دربني *ياروح الله* كيف اهرب من كل ما هو غير طاهر

ثبتني *ياروح الله* على كلمة الانجيل وبها دائما اجاهر

ارشدني *ياروح الله* بكل ماهو عادل وصالح مادمت في هذه الحياة سائر
هب لي *ياروح الله* ان اقمع جسدي كل يوم فأكون بك ناصر

اجعل *ياروح الله* في فمي ترنيمة ببركاتك ذاكر

اجعل *ياروح الله* ان يرى العالم فيا مجد المسيح الباهر

اعطني *ياروح الله* اقدام المبشرين فيخلص كل آثم وفاجر

اختم *ياروح الله* بختم رضاك قبل من هذه الحياة اغادر​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## fight the devil (27 نوفمبر 2009)

آميـــــــــــــــن...آميـــــــــــــــن

احبك ياروح القدس واحب شفاعتك التي لم تحرمني منها...
امليني من مواهبك يارب ولو موهبه واحده على الاقل من اجل خدمتك ياابي...

صلاه جميله جدا اخي كليمو
ربنا يباركك ويمليك من الروح القدس


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*
الله يخليك اخي استفانوس

ومشكور على اضافتك الرائعة المبارة

سلام المسيح بقلبك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

fight the devil

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

